# Spitfire gun heating system.



## NatanielHewelt (Mar 8, 2021)

According to AP1565A; 

"In order to control the flow of cooling air through the radiator duct, the movable flap outlet end of the duct is operated by a lever and ratchet on the port side of the cockpit... A notch beyond the normal position is provided for heating of the guns at high altitude."

Any insight into how the system worked would be greatly appreciated. it is unclear whether the coolant is piped to heat the guns or whether warm air is ducted from the radiator.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

On early marks, it was warm air ducted from the radiator. The exhaust for the air was released through rear-facing vents on the underside of the wings near the wing tips. On the Mk V, additional gun heating air was ducted from the engine exhausts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 8, 2021)

From the Spit V Manual (Crown copyright 1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 8, 2021)

Diagram of later version here https://isteam.wsimg.com/ip/cdc53e22-6a76-11e5-94b5-14feb5d9e2d6/ols/1829_original/:/rs=w:600,h:600

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NatanielHewelt (Mar 8, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> From the Spit V Manual (Crown copyright 1943)
> 
> View attachment 615348
> View attachment 615349
> View attachment 615350


Which version of the Pilot's Notes Spitfire Mk.V is this from? Neother my physical reproduction or my digital pilots notes don't go into that sort of detail! - Not just about the gun heating system but in general. Any help would be greatly appreciated: Many Thanks!


----------



## pbehn (Mar 8, 2021)

NatanielHewelt said:


> Which version of the Pilot's Notes Spitfire Mk.V is this from? Neother my physical reproduction or my digital pilots notes don't go into that sort of detail! - Not just about the gun heating system but in general. Any help would be greatly appreciated: Many Thanks!


 I found this on here Hasegawa 1/32 Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb Tweak List | Large Scale Planes

Gun heat intensifier tubes are very poorly shaped. Remove raised molding on fuselage parts (behind the exhausts) and rebuild correct tubes with rod or use aftermarket exhausts with accurately depicted ones. Note that such tubes were generally retrofitted and as such were not present on all air frames.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 8, 2021)

NatanielHewelt said:


> Which version of the Pilot's Notes Spitfire Mk.V is this from?



It is not from the pilot's manual but the Spit V Maintenance Manual, reprinted by Greenhill Books, "RAF Museum Series."

I also have the Hurricane II manual by the same company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

NatanielHewelt said:


> Which version of the Pilot's Notes Spitfire Mk.V is this from? Neother my physical reproduction or my digital pilots notes don't go into that sort of detail! - Not just about the gun heating system but in general. Any help would be greatly appreciated: Many Thanks!



Note that Air Publications for any given aircraft are made up of several volumes and subsections. Pilot's notes are just one of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## waroff (Apr 3, 2021)

the Fig 10 posted by MIflyer #3, shows heating of mk I & II

below the gun heating of Mk V

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

